# Using Sleepers as kerbing with tarmac driveway



## airgead07 (23 May 2011)

Hi

Not sure if this should be under self builds or Homes & Gardens.

Completing a new build and getting the outside groundwork priced.

Is it possible to use sleepers as a boundary around he driveway and tarmac up to them. Are there any reasons we could not use sleepers.

Would it be better to use concrete kerbing? (won't fit in as well with overall look of house)

thanks in advance for all info


----------



## ACA (23 May 2011)

Even though they may be treated, sleepers probably will deteriorate over time and may move which could compromise the edges of your drive. There could also be weeds growing between the joints with root infiltration under the tarmac. 

If you are worried about the overall look being too hard, have you considered putting a different colour chipping in with the tarmac, we have white marble chips in ours which ties in with a small white marble chip path, white coyne stones and white sills. I was more concerned about the tarmac itself being a 'blot on the landscape' than the kerb.

The kerb could be more or less hidden with planting too.


----------



## onq (23 May 2011)

The two materials don't really go together in many people's eyes.

Well done tarmac can look good, but its associated with being a cheap an cheerful solution, even though it costs money to do it well.

Gravel, OTOH seems to be associated with wealth and prestige, although it is a difficult surface to walk and doesn't comply with Part M Access for the Disabled.

Whatever you do tarmas needs an edge or it will crumble and erode, so perhaps a pavoir edge might be useful or a concrete kerb.

ONQ.

     [broken link removed]

     All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied                  upon                                                                                                as  a          defence    or                support   -         in          and     of                 itself    -                        should                      legal                        action              be                       taken.
     Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to      advise        in                                                                                                      Real      Life      with             rights      to                inspect         and               issue                       reports           on            the                                   matters         at                      hand.


----------



## barry251 (23 May 2011)

Don't know how long your drive is but I have just edged my drive with granite setts and it looks very good.


----------



## onq (23 May 2011)

@ barry251 is that granite edging to tarmac finish?

ONQ.

     [broken link removed]

     All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied                   upon                                                                                                 as  a          defence     or                support   -         in          and     of                  itself    -                        should                       legal                        action              be                        taken.
     Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to       advise        in                                                                                                       Real      Life      with              rights      to                inspect         and                issue                       reports           on            the                                    matters         at                       hand.


----------

